#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 個位畫圖時候

## 蒼空之鷹

小鷹最近開始突然想畫獸人圖了...
但是呢...怎畫都怪怪的 象JC \ 小馬 那類型的。
但是可愛版似乎沒太大問題。

我也想畫帥氣的獸人啊啊啊啊...

所以想問問個位大哥大姊們...
畫一些獸人特徵時候 有參考什麼嗎???
(JC的畫好像都是上課完成的: 太佩服了)
有心得的大大教教我吧!!

----------


## J.C.

最近突然想畫? 這代表以前都不想畫? ^^;

怎麼說呢 其實就是多看好的作品學習吧
每個畫家有不同的畫風 選擇你喜歡的畫風去揣摩是開始
學習的畫風不要相差太多 先固定自己的型比較好

然後就是注意身體比例跟骨架問題 建議去看看講人體的書
剩下的就是多看多練啦

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

人體的書 … 要我去看 解剖學麼XD
小鷹畫圖的比例真的蠻奇怪的…大概是不長畫吧!?
想到JC和小馬 在上課\高中就能畫出如此的[傑作]
真是讓小鷹汗顏阿阿!!

準備去買本 >\\\<的書 來看看 (羞)

----------


## 龍采

解剖學?一開始可以先不用學會畫那麼複雜的東西啦~^^"

市面上有不少教人家畫人體的書..你可以去找找~
通常方法都是一面看圖一面畫..
如果不喜歡畫人類卻又想畫獸人..就每次只畫身體..頭部改畫成動物啦!

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

嗯...了解!!!
突然想問 大家的圖都是一氣呵成嗎???

今天畫了一整天發現...各位的畫工 果然不是一天所能達到的... XD
那因該是買[素描] 和 [教人畫漫畫] 這類型的?!

不過龍采大葛格~!
小鷹都是先畫頭 在畫 身體 不過接下來比就給他有點怪怪的...
大概根JC說的 要多看吧!!

好! 決定了去買一推[漫畫]來看 = =+

----------


## 龍采

要想"一氣合成"的功力的話~~
還是要用一些時間來培養的.
如果要說在一天內畫了12個小時就會很厲害的話..反而不如一天只畫1小時.1個月後再來看看成果會比較穩定^^

----------


## ocarina2112

> 嗯...了解!!!
> 突然想問 大家的圖都是一氣呵成嗎???
> 
> 今天畫了一整天發現...各位的畫工 果然不是一天所能達到的... XD
> 那因該是買[素描] 和 [教人畫漫畫] 這類型的?!
> 
> 不過龍采大葛格~!
> 小鷹都是先畫頭 在畫 身體 不過接下來比就給他有點怪怪的...
> 大概根JC姊姊說的 要多看吧!!
> ...


畫久了就會好畫多囉:3


(<現在還在停滯狀態的懶鬼...XD")

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

小應!最好開始是先模仿!然後慢慢創格自己的畫風!我就是這樣過來的!雖然很辛苦

----------


## MINE

說到人體的書....
J.C.學人體解剖的時候用的是哪本啊
可不可以幫我推薦一本中文的呢?

----------


## 狼馬

小馬有一本不錯關於人體各部位的書 但不是中文的

Anatomy for the Artist , 全彩 , 原文
售價 1350- 台中誠品書局

這本書瞞詳細的介紹人體各部位，從骨骼到肌肉，圖文並茂，所以當時小馬誠品看的時候就覺得不錯了，就豪不考慮的買了下來 (之後 一個月沒有零用錢可用 = =b)

這本書對基礎畫法相當有幫助，雖然不是中文的，不過小馬還是推薦一下 ^^" 

再來就是多多去看一些寫真集，和一些流行雜誌啦等等，因為再這些書中有很多模特兒的照片，各位可以邊看邊學慢慢的基礎就會打起來了．

當前面的基礎打好了後就可以慢慢的開始修正你的人物，這部分就要去參考一些動物的書籍了，這類的書其實蠻好找的，如果你身邊就有寵物的話那有更好了，你可以一邊看書一邊畫，當畫到書上沒有能參考的時候，就把你家的寵物抓來研究一下吧 ^^" (不是虐待他喔！)

如果您有志要在創作業中打出自己的一片天地，那最好是能創出個人風角色，這點其實小馬也還沒達成，這點就像日本的多拉Ａ夢和美國的米老鼠一樣，要讓人看到角色就馬上知道這是誰的作品，有點像是註冊商標一樣，小馬覺得，如有專屬於自己的角色們，你就可以做很多的事情，不管是要故事上還是作品上，你都可以用你所創出來的角色套入擴展．這方面的問題可以請教館主大大，他了解的比小馬多^^"

最後就是感情表達，如何讓朋友一看到你的作品就能感受到其中的感情，這部分不容易達成，小馬也幾乎還沒辦法做到，所以這部分就是要靠各為自己慢慢的揣摩了 ^^"

當遇到了困難或是不懂的地方，就把圖掃來讓大家來抓問題，接納大家的評論，這也是一種學習的方式 (但是要放對地方啊，如果放到獸人隔離區的話可能會遇到一陣謾罵 = =b)

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

也就是說 先不要著急囉!!!
小馬哥說的 寫真集 (噴鼻血中) 呵呵呵呵… =　=+
漫畫也因該能學習~學習。

家中的寵物喔… 就是一團毛罷了 XD
不過我家附近倒是蠻多野狗的 (有野性味 =D= )

再說 各位練習時候 都用什麼畫 ??
小鷹是用 素描紙 \ 鉛筆 \ 2B橡皮擦(電腦卡專用的) 
面臨到一個問題… 當用橡皮擦時候 都會傷害到紙張 使得表面會髒髒的。

買模型來 當模特兒 也因該可以吧 ?

----------


## ocarina2112

要看檫皮擦吧..@@?
2B電腦卡用的
那種檫皮擦，通常不是都很硬嗎@@?
我記得好像還是藍色的那種...

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

恩...我實用專門的筆.橡皮.墨水.尺子.網點紙.至於練習就用普通的紙就行了!因為專門畫的紙價格方面不是開玩笑阿!

----------


## MINE

英文的我自己有買囉^^"
我想要中文的背一下專有名詞說

----------


## J.C.

嚇??!! 好多回應
我看看我用的書....Art students' Anatomy...呃
這是我在學校上人體課老師給的書 也是英文的 = = 有他在裡面翻的名詞就是了
雖然當時上課有記那些肌肉的名字 但是考完就全忘光了 ^^;
我是覺得重要的是要了解肌肉的部位與運作 不然光記名字也沒啥用吧

其實書我也用的不多 主要就是一直的看跟畫 
觀察越久就會了解一般人體要怎麼畫 不是幾個禮拜的練習就可以的啦 
起碼要一兩年吧

用具的話 我是用一般自動筆啦 橡皮擦用蜻蜓牌或飛龍牌
紙的話 課本啦 講義啦 考卷啦 任何可以讓你平順畫下線調的紙都可以用啦
我現在是連正式的稿子都畫在講義背面了
反正掃圖時看不出來就好了...=w= ;;;

至於一氣喝成... 不太懂你說的是怎樣的畫法
總之目前我都是先在腦中想好要畫的人物動作
然後把整體大略畫在紙上 再慢慢去修細部這樣

----------


## 狼馬

寫真集其實有好幾種 不一定要那一種讓人看了 血脈噴張的那種啦 ^^"
也有很多是普遍級的啊 ^^" 或者也能從 報紙或是過期的雜誌上取得相關的資訊 其實只要有圖片都能學啦 ^^" (別學小馬一次買了7.8本健身男士的雜誌，去結帳的時候還被人竊竊私語 = =")

買人體模型 當然也是一種 學習的 方式 ^^" ( 不過小馬自從買了之後就一直丟在角落那沒有再用了 當初怎會買他勒 @@" ) 

因為最近濕氣重再加上冷，所以用到不好的紙就容易這樣，小馬的習慣都是會準備３支不的自動鉛筆由 HB-2B-5B 這有個好處啦，就是用較淡色(HB)的筆打底然後再用深色(5B)的筆定型，不過這也要看天氣，小馬用的紙其實也不是很優，所以天氣一冷再加上房間的風水差 (冬冷夏烤) 所以只要一呼氣就會讓紙皺，所以，當遇上這樣的天氣小馬都是用HB來定稿，且用淡一點的筆芯也能比較不讓紙髒掉，至於橡皮擦其實這沒有多少的選擇啦，最主要的還是要看你再使用時的力道問題，這點就和前面小馬提到的，筆芯淡暗的選擇有蠻明顯的關聯，這點其實不用小馬多說吧 ^^"

而構圖方面：小馬說一下小馬畫那張雨都的流程好了

1. 準備紙和筆 (廢話！)
2. 返回電腦前找音樂，由於是要畫有關於愛情的作品所以就會找一些比較抒情的音樂，同樣的當要畫狼警得時候就會找快節奏的音樂，這步驟是小馬的個人習慣聽聽就好 ^^"
3. 等音樂等靈感．這時候就是在抓感情了．
4. 等到有適合的音樂時就開始畫．
5. 小馬通常都不會預設自己要畫成什樣子，讓作品裡的人物自己告訴你 (很玄喔 ^^")
6. 鉛筆搞完成後先掃電腦裡，然後看看當在電腦中的是什樣子在修．
7. 回到畫桌定稿
8. 上色
9. 修正
10. 完成 

這步驟中只有一個最不容易，就是抓感情，這點就是要多觀察和多體會，是教不來的 ^^" 上色的時候也要自己慢慢抓，其實貼在野性的這張是第一版色圖，第二版修正後的會在小馬的站裡 (真壞!!XD) 小馬都習慣聽音樂來構圖和抓感情，但如果遇到沒有音樂的時候呢？這時就要用劇場上的能力，即興創作，不知道要畫什了吧想不出來了吧沒關係就把你此刻心情畫出來吧 XD 這招絕對受用 XD

再來就是你也可以嘗試著為作品裡的腳色注入生命，這點就有點像是人物設定那樣，設定好了你的人物也誕生了，你也開始了多重人格的生活 (好像太嚴重了^^") 

畫圖就是要勇於嘗試不同的方式，不怕你畫不好只怕你不趕動筆　^^"

這篇好像廢話太多了 ^^"

----------


## Sonic Adolph

在上年，我的同學好像參加了不知什麼，要畫一片高達出來……
小弟也以助理的助理身份加入……
其間一天畫了不知多少十字……(不過都是沒有什麼進步……)
自已也設計了一個人物的啊……
==分~~~==
幫同學問︰
如何才能畫出立體感？

----------


## 豹冰

經過一個月寒假的頹廢狀態........
一個月後拿起筆..........
感覺完完全全沒有了XDXD
現在畫的不成獸形= =a
小豹我畫畫也只用B2自動鉛筆~15元的橡皮擦~~亂撿的廢紙.......^^"
而且也沒有任何參考書= =~~
記得約兩年多的時間在各站間找圖...從普到限~從高的到矮的~從胖的到瘦的~從Q版到寫實~~
所以目前畫圖只靠感覺....XDXD
另外~小豹畫圖的壞習慣是一直先畫頭...再抓身體比例.....
所以常常身體百不下...或是身體畫好了頭不會擺=.="
而且身體比例常會怪怪的XD

----------


## 龍采

寫真集這種東西要我看了會血脈噴張簡直北登天還難..==
因為我確實是只對獸人感興趣..XD

狼馬還會列出步驟喔~其實那可以看個人的喜好來作業.
不過這些步驟參考看看也有益無害的~

JC說得沒錯!只要有一張紙.一隻筆.只要有心.哪裡都是藝術作品!XD
像我曾經還在麥當勞打工的時候畫作有不少都是畫在撕開的薯條袋上.
當然不用像我那麼扯啦..
最主要的好處是可以抓住瞬間的靈感.

----------


## MINE

>立體感
立體感的基本就是"透視"
如果只是想畫一個有立體感的角色
不妨試著不要畫得太正面
該重疊的部份重疊....該傾斜的地方傾斜
立體感會出來了

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 另外~小豹畫圖的壞習慣是一直先畫頭...再抓身體比例.....
> 所以常常身體百不下...或是身體畫好了頭不會擺=.="
> 而且身體比例常會怪怪的XD


最近觀摩了很多大大的鉛筆稿..
發現很多都是先畫圈跟直線,標示出頭,肩,膝等大略位置
然後再慢慢加上輪廓..這樣就不會有比例上的問題

(看他們的教學好像很簡單,但自己試嘛...啊,第一步之後就不知
怎麼辦了@@..小學美術得過丁的Kiba留)

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

我現在是綫條打得出來（廢話！！扁他！！），但是上色問題還在研究！畢竟我是半個色盲！沒辦法！上色只有靠感覺來上！無奈哦~！

----------


## 狼馬

上色一開始不要 太心急 慢慢的來
小馬開始學上色的時候 是先用動畫人物上色法來做練習 (簡單的顏色 簡單的光影等等) 等熟了一後 再慢慢詢易漸進．

其實畫到最後你會知道上色麻煩的不是在設定顏色，而是在光影表達 ^^"

----------


## LSI狼

自己也發表一下拙見，
在畫之前:
1.整理心情，讓自己放鬆，把其他事情先丟開。
2.收集靈感，隨身筆記本跟紙很有幫助，突然想到時就可以馬上作紀錄而不會跑掉
3.找參考資料，書本跟自己喜歡的畫家的畫都是很好的零件來源，當然也別忘了自己是最好的參考(替自己照相或是在鏡子前面擺出想要的姿勢)
4.準備好材料，一支自己習慣的筆以及合適的紙張，好用的擦子，關於這方面，不是說不能用講義背面或是廢紙來畫，一有靈感甚至連紙巾都可以畫，但若是對自己作品重視時，就要將自己畫出來的東西作過整理，如重新透描在正式紙張上，筆的方面也要挑適合的，太硬太軟都不好，擦子也要選好擦不留痕的。
5.清潔環境，乾淨的桌面以及明亮的光線有助創作。
畫的時候:
1.輕輕下筆，眼睛不要看筆尖，而是要看要畫到的地方。
2.在自己拿筆的手與圖之間墊一張紙，這樣就不會弄髒圖與線條。
3.一段時間以後，就起來走動，運動一下，眼睛看看遠方。
4.重要的是"心無旁鶩"，把焦點放在面前的畫上
畫完了:
1.把圖拿起來檢視一番，是否有覺得不滿意的地方?
2.把紙翻到背面，透著光看，是否有覺得奇怪的地方?
3.圖先收起來，先去做別的事，等等(或是隔一兩天)再回來看看，是否有不一樣的感覺?
4.請週遭家人朋友看看，聽聽他們的想法。


對於剛開始畫的人，比較不建議完全自創，建議先找自己喜好畫家的圖，作臨摹，一方面練自己的目測力，比例以及線條感，一方面也可以收集零件，等到一定程度時，便可以開始進行自創，一開始不要挑高難度的，以單線為主，後來慢慢加入陰影，以及動作的變化。工具書也可以幫助繪畫時的資料輔助參考，注意到若是原圖有錯誤的地方，不要也照抄，要知道自己去修正，一面畫，一面培養自己用筆的感覺，就可以漸漸創造自己的風格。

零件，就是像五官，髮型，配件裝飾品，服裝等等，漸漸收集，對於未來創作有相當幫助。

----------


## 藍德

嗨!大家好阿!我也來發表一下吧!

我畫圖,我會對身體肌肉的展現特別注意之外,我還會注意神情的表現.
真的,就算是嘴角微微的上揚和下垂,都會影響整體的感覺,我在畫這部分時,我都會特別注意這一部分的收筆方向.
嘴巴.眉毛,眼型,是展現一個角色感情和神態的重點,不可不慎阿!
尤其是'畫每個角色怎麼都長差不多'的傢伙更要注意這一點啦!(因為我就是這樣的......)

第一次留言,有些獸可能對我很陌生
我是拉昂
我曾經在德洛斯的家族貼過圖喔!
不過我手頭邊還沒有新圖,所以還不能貼上,除非有人肯看舊圖...
有機會再來讓眾獸看看我的圖吧!

----------


## 豹冰

哇阿阿阿~~
拉昂大好讚歐@@~
畫得好自然毆@@~~
其實小豹對畫不是很了解....
但是拉昂大大的圖看起來特別順眼XD

----------


## LSI狼

對了，表情跟構圖也是很重要的，看到拉昂兄想必也是資深級畫家，期待看到作品^^

----------


## Michile

我發現最近比較沒有在繪圖BBS上面留言了說...XD"b
要不然有一段時間幾乎是霸佔線上繪圖版的，因為那個時候沒有掃描器.....(爆)

不過最近繪圖的地方比較固定了，
固定在一個當初錯買的A4素描本，隨便撇一撇就好有感覺.....XD
倒是從來沒有耐心要去把某一件作品完稿...我真是懶鬼^^;;;

唷!拉昂~你也來啦:3?
(反倒是我潛水了很久@@|||)

----------


## Simba

看了半天後發現一件事情......
"會不會全世界只剩下我在用普通的原木鉛筆啦？"

沒有拿自動筆的習慣，不管是筆記、考試、畫圖通通都用普通鉛筆....
阿...不管，反正好用就好啦~

----------


## ocarina2112

> 看了半天後發現一件事情......
> "會不會全世界只剩下我在用普通的原木鉛筆啦？"
> 
> 沒有拿自動筆的習慣，不管是筆記、考試、畫圖通通都用普通鉛筆....
> 阿...不管，反正好用就好啦~


這只是個人習慣而已吧，怎麼可能原木的沒人用
沒人用你就買不到啦XD
再說~原木鉛筆畫出來的比較好吧~?
有些是自動筆再怎麼畫也畫不出來的~


(<自動筆愛好者  )
最大死因:我懶得削....XD

----------


## 藍德

Me too

(我也是自動筆愛好者喔...-_-...) 
原因....就是方便阿!(懶鬼!)

----------


## Sonic Adolph

自動筆就是那種按制的吧？
非常認真畫時就會用木原筆的啦~~~

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

我是用漫畫專用筆...不過..自動鉛筆是我最愛!因為很方便~!!!

----------


## 鯨魚

我是用4b鉛筆~~不過大部分都是隨便塗鴉~
到目前為止沒畫成功過XD
4B不錯用耶~線條可以畫的比較清楚~而且也比較好擦掉~

----------


## Michile

我是最近也開始拿起鉛筆的說^^;;
不然之前也都用自動筆~(不是滑鼠嗎?)

...漫畫專用筆，那是什麼@@?

----------


## 豹冰

開學兩天~~用了約16堂無聊課塗鴉想找回感覺.....
話說...用圈圈跟線條概略標出關節位置這方法小豹也用不來=.="
不過~國中美術老師教的用很多橢圓把身體曲線全部畫出來這方法小豹居然使用愉快ㄝXDXD
比例比較不會跑掉了~而且草稿感覺起來動作比較自然~也比較有精神~~
雖然....要畫完搞是不可能的=.=+
第二張彩搞費時一年半且累計中!!!!!XDXDXD

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

我現在的畫圖速度是十幾分鈡一張修改好的成品。。。要是。。要上色的話。。起碼要四個小時！（色盲阿！沒辦法！）
------------
漫畫專用筆是哪種專門針對畫漫畫製作的鉛筆，顏色不深也不淺。很容易擦掉的！

----------


## ocarina2112

> 我是用4b鉛筆~~不過大部分都是隨便塗鴉~
> 到目前為止沒畫成功過XD
> 4B不錯用耶~線條可以畫的比較清楚~而且也比較好擦掉~


4B覺得比較"粉"說~@@"
含碳量比較多嗎..@@?


還沒用過4B以上的~@@"
覺得4B就好黑了說~~~

----------


## 狼馬

不管是用怎樣的筆 
只要能親自動手去畫出自己心中的感覺

都已經成功的踏出第一步了

"不怕你不會畫 , 只怕你不敢動筆"

----------


## 翼緋麟

這時候再來放馬後砲好像很欠打厚

不過看到大家都不吝惜的發表自己的意見，讓我也想說說自己的經驗
首先是我推薦的書
[u]人物設計師   作者：尾澤直志  龍溪圖書   ＄250一本
有四集 分別介紹 人物造型 日常動作 感情表現 格鬥動作
算是便宜又大碗吧 :-D 

電腦繪圖方面我是介紹Photoshop&CG卡娃伊設計Lan s插畫本 王嵐威 著
價錢600～700左右   介紹蠻詳細的又不會枯燥  我目前正在研究中

好了..閒話不多說了

就剛踏入繪製獸人的初心者而言，我是比較不建議馬上著手開始畫獸人的，應該先

從一些人的骨架或動物的骨架開始練習，在練習的同時也可以留意自己身邊的一些

獸人的作品之類的先找出自己喜歡的獸人形態，在開始著那方面練習，如果覺得骨

架已經畫得蠻穩的就可以嘗試組合自己想法中的獸人，一開始建議畫裸體的﹙喂～

～別想歪﹚，畫出來之後拿之前臨摹的作品來比較一下，看看還有什麼地方要改的

﹙記住喔～不是改成一樣是要改進﹚等完成之後就可以嘗試畫牠做出不同的動作，

之後就可以加上衣物或一些小配件之類的或是上上顏色，等你已經得心應手之後，就可以練習下一隻了=  =﹢  等以後有新的靈感再回來畫之前的

流程大概是
臨摹→練習→設定→比較＆改進→自創→完成

至於一些在作畫時的習慣，像我其實應該算蠻隨便的拿到紙跟筆就畫﹦﹦
不過有幾點是一定要注意的  :Shocked:  

1.畫圖前一定要把手洗乾淨 書桌也要清一下

2.在畫圖時最好不要想不高興的事

3.在開始畫的時候最好不要抱著  我畫不驚人不罷休 的想法﹙這樣會有反效果﹚

4.千萬不要把臨摹的作品當成是自己的實力﹙我就遇過一個 ﹚

5.盡量用同一種紙畫圖﹙像我平常爛紙畫習慣了，用好一點的就不太順手﹚

6.嗯～～～腦袋打結了以後想到再說........ＸＤ


還有我個人也會在畫圖時聽音樂﹙蠻有用的﹚比較能進入那種情境

至於筆方面我也是愛用自動筆2Ｂ～～6Ｂ左右 用不慣太淡的因為那種淡的比較硬

容易傷紙又不是很好擦﹙個人習慣啦﹚啊啊....還有我用的是搖搖筆不僅不用削連 

按筆頭都省了，市面上有一種按鈕在旁邊的透明自動筆市價大約在30～40元之間

雖然很方便，可是它摔個幾次就會壞掉﹦﹦不是很建議使用


以上是小弟的馬後炮心得﹦﹦

ＰＳ：我的頭像是自己畫的喔︿ ＿ ︿

----------


## LSI狼

上面那一套書小的也剛好有^^
至於臨摹當功力...其實初期剛起步的比較需要臨摹，但這時不是看畫作內容及構圖，而是看線條及目測力，一方面收集零件，當練到一段程度時就可以開始漸漸變化。
用傳統鉛筆畫還有一個好處就是可以以角度及力道控制線條粗細及濃淡，對於素描者較適用。
自己是用0.3/0.5自動鉛筆換著用，筆芯主要以HB，2B，4B等，草稿時會用0.7的藍鉛筆。

----------


## 狼王白牙

這個版有沒有精華區啊^^

趕快把

W. Mustang 老師介紹的書目
WolfLSI老師介紹的畫圖方法
翼緋麟老師講解的流程
J.C.老師
拉昂老師

......等等繁多不及備載各位大師的名言錄收進精華區裡

令學生獲益良多 ^^

----------


## 翼緋麟

嗚嗯~"~說要放到精華區小弟我實在不敢當﹙迷之音：其實心裡在暗爽﹚

只是我覺得祕笈自珍是人們的壞習慣，多說說自己的方法讓大家參考參考

才是使我們不斷進步的動力啊，目前台灣甚至是全世界獸人的市場還是太小

所以才要靠大家團結來拓展我們的足跡 :-D

----------


## 藍德

> 這個版有沒有精華區啊^^
> 
> 趕快把
> 
> W. Mustang 老師介紹的書目
> WolfLSI老師介紹的畫圖方法
> 翼緋麟老師講解的流程
> J.C.老師
> 拉昂老師
> ...


老師...多麼夢幻又遙遠的稱呼阿...(飛~)

其實也只是一點經驗談而已,相信在下提的這些,因該也都是各位畫師的共識吧!  :眨眼:  

我作畫都是用自動鉛筆打上底稿
筆心嗎?我都是用B,因為墨色夠深,也比較好擦,(嗯,可是太重的話也是會留下痕跡喔.)如畫的好,也可以獨立當一張稿子呢!

如要講究,我就用代針筆打線稿,因為沾水筆可是很容易抖線呢!
上色我就會用色鉛筆
CG?別作夢了!  :Crying or Very sad:  
等上大學再慢慢學吧.....
(耶!我換了新的頭像了.可愛吧!這就是我的作品了  :Surprised:  ....)

----------


## 狼馬

CG 其實不難 小馬一開始學的時候也完全不懂． 
幸好有 J.C 和幾位朋友推薦的教學網頁 讓小馬慢慢的去學習繪製CG

一開始學的時候不要太勉強自己，慢慢來就好，畫畫是要時間．空間和毅力的 ^^"

還是老話一句：不怕你畫不好，只怕你不敢動筆 ^^"

----------


## 虎兒

在下是最近這幾天才開始畫圖的,畫圖工具是鉛筆(木頭的),橡皮擦(清潔力強的)等等非常普通的文具.紙用的是有空白面的廣告傳單(質感合自己胃口的...在下還真是吝嗇.....)
剛剛畫好一張人物像(在下自製小說的主角之一,也可以當在下的自畫像)卻沒有掃描器來上傳............

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

TO 狼馬
小馬大哥.. 小鷹 決定要學您的畫風!

============

再來.. 小鷹買的 蜻蜓牌橡皮擦~擦擦擦.... = =||
發現好容易斷掉 (是我擦的太用力嗎@@| 還是角度不對勒 ... ) <= 聽起來色色的 XD

----------


## 狼馬

To 蒼空之鷹
其實 小馬的作品都是 反應自己內心的想法和與朋友街處的時候想到的一些 心靈映像，有時間多多到附近的公園或是多多逛街，藉著和人的接觸及看到了人事物在來畫，越自由越能畫的出你心中的想法，在沒有外力的干擾下以你自身的感覺去畫出你心中的人物才是真的 ^^" 
畫圖時候心境很重要，沒有靈感沒有手感或是心情煩悶等等的時候只會越畫越糟糕 (對於我個人而言) 所以遇上瓶頸的時候不要強逼自己一定要畫下去等等，可以外出走走或者看看電視電影等等，當然發呆也是不錯的選擇，等有心情的時候在畫你會發現有很大的不同喔 ^^" 
我個人的習慣都是聽一些佛樂等等比較能清靜身心的音樂，因為是夏天所以難免會有點心浮氣燥的，多聽些讓自己感到舒服的音樂是很重要的^^"
最後還是回到原點：畫畫就是要再沒有壓力下畫出來的作品才有靈魂，越自由人物越能展現出自己的感覺．

以上是小馬自己對於畫畫的一些小心得，提供給你 ^^"

用橡皮差的時候不要太用力可能是因為你下筆太重的緣故吧 ^^" 我個人的習慣都是用HB的筆來畫，然後用3~5B之間的筆來畫上定稿線，不過最近就都在使用代針筆了^^"

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

to W. Mustang

太感謝囉!! 小鷹也慢慢在找尋適合自己的風格...
不過還是有些地方要多學習的。

PS.個人建議把這篇 編列到 精華區吧 XP ，實在太棒了!!

----------

